
TSMC Says It's Not Impacted by U.S. Ban Against Huawei - sanxiyn
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/tsmc-not-impacted-huawei-ban,39416.html
======
metildaa
I wonder if TSMC will audit Huawei's designs to enforce ARM's license
revocation. Presumably TSMC will do so, they have much to potentially lose if
IP compliance isn't assured (eg: iPhone SOC manufacturing, Qualcomm chip
manufacturing & all the other chips they make for ARM licensees).

